# My dog ate some onion! I feel like a terrible dog mom.



## alopera (Feb 17, 2018)

So today I took the first half of the day off work because I wasn't feeling well, and my Nina was being sweet and cuddling with me. I got hungry and remembered I had half of one of these trader joe's ONION & cheese tarts in the fridge, so I grabbed the tupperware container and returned to the couch, where my little Hav kept sleeping peacefully.

After I ate 1/4 of the tart, my kettle went off, and I went to go pour myself a cup of tea. As I walked away, I thought, "Should I move this last piece? Nah... she's fast asleep. She will be fine." I returned ~1 minute later with my cup of tea, and Nina had grabbed the piece of tart out of the tupperware off the side table and GONE TO TOWN. She ate all of the toppings and some of the crust.. :| I should have known better..

I called my vet to tell her about what happened, and she said I shouldn't do anything beside keep an eye on her, watch out for lethargy, drooling, pale gums, profuse vomiting/diarrhea for the next week! (!?) It really wasn't that much onion (maybe 1 tbsp??), and it was cooked. I had to go to work for a few hours, but when I left the house, she was hyper and cheerful as usual.

Has anyone else's dog ingested onion before? What happened? I hope I'm being overly anxious. I get nervous about this stuff because she's only 10 lbs, but she's survived eating a rawhide practically whole, eating chapstick, and eating a foam earplug (which she vomited), so I hope she just has a strong stomach??:help:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's something you want to avoid, of course... and you've learned an important lesson... A dog can move FAST when left unsupervised around food!!! 

But you talked to your vet, they told you what to watch for, and it doesn't sound like she got a lot. I'm sure if the vet had been REALLY concerned he would have had you bring her right in, or induce vomiting to help her get rid of it.

It does sound like you need to be a little more careful about what she can get into, though!!! :hungry: No need to take chances!


----------



## alopera (Feb 17, 2018)

krandall said:


> It does sound like you need to be a little more careful about what she can get into, though!!! :hungry: No need to take chances!


Yes indeed! Although I have puppy-proofed my house, she will find a way to get almost anything. The chapstick incident was from chapstick falling out of a guest's pocket, and the ear plug was found in a jacket pocket, which had fallen off its hook! At least she doesn't eat poop anymore. :laugh2:

If I notice anything "off" tonight or tomorrow morning, I'll take her to the vet just for my peace of mind I guess.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

alopera said:


> If I notice anything "off" tonight or tomorrow morning, I'll take her to the vet just for my peace of mind I guess.


I'd do the same thing, but my guess is that she'll be fine! 

Their JOB is to worry us. As often as possible!


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

alopera said:


> keep an eye on her, watch out for lethargy, drooling, pale gums, profuse vomiting/diarrhea for the next week! (!?) It really wasn't that much onion (maybe 1 tbsp??), and it was cooked.
> 
> Thanks for sharing - I am sorry you had to go thru the stress and am glad it all turned out right. I would not have thought a bit of onion could manifest symptoms up to a week later! I learn so much from this forum


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

IIRC with things like onion and garlic there is not a standard dose per pound for toxicity. I believe onions and garlic can cause anemia so that is why your vet said to watch your pup for a week. 

Kind of OT, I miss having a Trader Joe’s nearby those tarts were one of my favorite items for a quick dinner.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's more on allium plants etc. https://healthypets.mercola.com/sit...e/2017/03/25/foods-that-cause-pet-deaths.aspx


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

When Truffles was a puppy I accidentally knocked a small container of broccoli salad with raisins and red onions. I turned to get some paper towels. When I turned around and looked down there was Truffles enjoying the salad. That was a stressful and expensive lesson!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm sure she'll be fine. Years ago before I knew better, I used to feed table scraps to a mutt we had and I know many times the scraps contained onions. She never exhibited any problems. Please let us know how the next week goes for her.


----------

